# need advice with yanagiba



## adam ang (Sep 16, 2016)

i need some help,now i compare

Yoshihiro Left Handed Hongasumi VG Stainless Steel Yanagi Sushi Sashimi Japanese Knife Rosewood Handle
10.5(299.00)

and

Yoshihiro Left Handed Kasumi White#2 Steel Yanagi Sushi Sashimi Japanese Knife Magnolia Handle
10.5 (239.00)

at the moment i have vg 10 gyuto yoshihiro.

i never use carbon steel before,i do many research said carbon steel is,more sharp then stainless steel.
but need extra care and easy to get rust.

can any Pro chef give me some advice please


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

1) go carbon. not a lot of people use stainless yanagiba. You are going for ultimate sharpness with these things and you will sharpen every shift that you are working fish (or at least touch up on finishing stones). Carbon is way easier to sharpen and will make your life better. Yes you have to clean your knife. At least you're cutting protein and not something acidic.

2) Get the longest you can afford to get through your fish in one slice. 270mm - 300mm is pretty normal.

3) Buy from a reputable vendor. All things perfect these things can still warp, delaminate, etc. Especially on the budget end of yanagiba you see more problems. You want a vendor that has strict quality first and replaces if it would even come to that.

4) Single bevel knives need to be 'opened' if you haven't sharpened these things before leave it to a pro it will be easier to follow their sharpening after. JKI and Korin both can do initial sharpening for you.

I recommend either the house brand shiro ko kasumi ones from Korin or the Gesshin Uraku from JKI. Yeah theres some upcharge for being a lefty.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...shin-uraku-270mm-white-2-left-handed-yanagiba


----------



## adam ang (Sep 16, 2016)

hi million knives,i have do the research of gesshin. they using white steel #2 also.but the price is more higher

yoshihiro 239.00

gesshin 315.00

i am a newbie of yanagi..please let me know about this 2 type knives different


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yani's are very difficult knives to make properly, especially in white steel. Grinding them to shape takes time and special care, if done sloppily the knife will never sharpen up properly and be a pain to get reasonable.  It takes special skill to forge and temper white steel to take advantage of properties you can get out of it. Ultimate sharpness and edge holding will vary significantly depending on how this is done.

So that is why the Geshin is more money than the Yoshihiro, because it is worth it.


----------



## adam ang (Sep 16, 2016)

the 2 only different like 70dollar.

i dont want to buy the kinves will make me regret after,as my research white steel is most sharp knives and need high skill master to make it,but hard to see the different,i have ask jon but he dint use yoshihiro yanagiba before


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yoshihiro has a white steel yanagi in 270mm available for $239.99.

http://www.echefknife.com/yoshihiro...yanagi-sushi-sashimi-japanese-chef-knife.html


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Jon will never give an answer for which he does not have first hand experience, or at least reliable second hand experience.  I actually have neither either when it comes to the Yoshihiro, I just have to doubt it would compare to the Uraku.   If you want to check this further I believe someone on kitchenknifeforums can give you an answer on the Yoshihiro, and/or recommend something that works decent in the lower price range.  Be sure to indicate you're lefty.


----------

